# Tools for an apprentice



## pugz134 (Nov 8, 2010)

Buy the best tools you can afford.


----------



## Luke454 (Jun 1, 2015)

Pugz123 couldn't have said it better buy the best you can afford and if you buy good tools you only have to buy them once good names to look out for Klein journey man are some of the finest hand tools Milwaukee makes some of the best power tools in my opinion and great hand tools too for hammers estwing and hart and if you have a lot of money to spend stiletto hamers are the best out there


----------



## metsen duts (Jan 14, 2015)

cheap tools are no good stay away from southwire junk, klein, greenlee, knipex and ideal make good hand tools


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

Basic setup:

Linesmans, *****, wire strippers, hammer, tape measure, phillips screwdriver, flathead screwdriver, utility knife, needle nose pliers, sharpie/pencil....possibly a meter or non-contact voltage tester as well. 

That should suffice for most of the tasks that you'll be assigned. 

As you progress into the field, your tool collection will grow exponentially.

And as stated before, buy what you can afford. Keep in mind though, cheap tools are going to break/wear out faster, but at the same time you don't need to drop $60 on a set of insulated linesmans that you're probably going to blow a hole in the first time you cut a hot wire.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

Most of my hand tools are NWS and Wera. Power tools Milwaukee.


----------



## 211mike70 (May 18, 2015)

Buy from list that mdnitedrftr put up, get the best quality that you can afford. Then look at what your co-workers are carrying, and what you may need to borrow from them in order to get work done, and buy one new piece each month/pay depending on what you can afford.

Save up for the power tools and watch for sales. Don't worry about multi-meters and things like that yet, good ones can break the bank for an apprentice.


----------



## Luuke (May 29, 2015)

*Thank you!*

All great tips! Thanks everyone. The company that has hired me on said they would buy my tools for me and they would just take it out of my pay, since I cannot really afford any right now. As is the life of a college kid  They also said I could use their power tools so that saves me as well!


----------



## 211mike70 (May 18, 2015)

That's pretty decent of them, hope their supplier carries good kit. Take your time adding to the collection, see what the other guys/girls carry and what they actually use the most. I am a bit of a gear whore and must exercise extreme control when I see some shiny tool that looks like it may be useful.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Luuke said:


> All great tips! Thanks everyone. The company that has hired me on said they would buy my tools for me and they would just take it out of my pay, since I cannot really afford any right now. As is the life of a college kid  They also said I could use their power tools so that saves me as well!


This is because they will claim your reciepts as a tax write off why you pay the whole amount back.


----------



## Luuke (May 29, 2015)

Well that's a little unfair. Sadly, it's my only option right now. Plus I'd be paying for them anyways.




chewy said:


> This is because they will claim your reciepts as a tax write off why you pay the whole amount back.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Luuke said:


> Well that's a little unfair. Sadly, it's my only option right now. Plus I'd be paying for them anyways.


Its not unfair, but dont be under the illusion its a grand favour and put up with poor working conditions because of that.


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

chewy said:


> Its not unfair, but dont be under the illusion its a grand favour and put up with poor working conditions because of that.



Yes nothing is ever totally free and if it is you probably don't want it. 


Living the dream one nightmare at a time.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Luuke said:


> All great tips! Thanks everyone. The company that has hired me on said they would buy my tools for me and they would just take it out of my pay, since I cannot really afford any right now. As is the life of a college kid  They also said I could use their power tools so that saves me as well!


As an apprentice, you shouldn't be buying power tools anyway. Even as a journeyman you should be limited in what type of power tools to buy.

In the Union they give you list of tools, there are no power tools on it at all.

Non-Union, you typically provide cordless stuff but that is it. Maybe an impact, drill, and a sawzall.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Luuke, I'm also about to graduate and start working as an apprentice and therefore already began gearing up. I don't know if you had a tool pouch supplied during your schooling, but that usually contains most of what you'd need. That's a good starting point to look into the tools you'll be using the most and you can save up a lot by browsing the web (mostly Amazon for me) and some local tool suppliers for clearance/liquidation items or special sales, which will end up costing you a lot less and getting the tools you want instead of letting your employer bill you blindly.


----------



## Dhender1985 (Jul 26, 2015)

When I first started the trade, I got all my told from harbor freight. Huge mistake. They have some good products, but I wouldn't start there. I have some Klein hand tools, but I'm transitioning to Milwaukee. They aren't as expensive, but have worked well for me so far. Try to get multi tools. Like a 10 in 1 screw driver. You'll be able to do allot with that, and it won't weigh down your bag. 

For the basics, screw drivers, a hammer, nut drivers, channel locks, a torpedo level, a reamer, linesman, *****, a non contact voltage detector, tape measure, pencils, and a bender. Find out what is used most commonly, and get that one.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A bender? Apprentices don't buy benders  .


----------



## Dhender1985 (Jul 26, 2015)

I know the company I work for is pretty unique, but in my first couple weeks in the trade, i was bending pipe. I got a1/2" and 3/4" bender pretty early on. I've been wanting a 1" for a while, but I haven't had the extra money. For anything larger, the company provides it. If you know you won't be bending pipe, then don't worry about getting one, but I've always had the mentality that it's better to have your own tools then to have to borrow then, or have them provided for you.


----------



## arkie guide (Feb 26, 2021)

Luuke said:


> If someone could provide a list of tools that an apprentice would need to start out with that would be awesome! I'm new to the electrical world and every place I have interviewed said I need my own tools. Cheap would be best but I would also like something that lasts which is most of the time hard to find both in one. Thanks!


late 50s early 60s - construction electrician trade, inside wireman, union apprentice.
side cutters *( klein's ) 8 or 9 " offset, channeloks 420, ruler 6' or tape measure, one
each medium size, flat, & phillip's, screwdrivers, 12" torpedo level, if your subject to live 
voltage a simple wiggie, hacksaw frame, hammer. tool pouch & belt. No reason for a
beginning apprentice to furnish their personal power tools, are a multi-meter, those can come later.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Here's a list that Dustin Stelzer from Electrician University created for apprentices, all brand name stuff, but you could substitute with cheaper if that is what you can afford.





__





Apprentice Tool List – Electrician U – Training for Electricians, by Electricians







electricianu.com


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Vladaar said:


> Here's a list that Dustin Stelzer from Electrician University created for apprentices, all brand name stuff, but you could substitute with cheaper if that is what you can afford.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most Union locals have a list specific to their local.

There are several Union local tool lists posted on here if you search them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

arkie guide said:


> late 50s early 60s - construction electrician trade, inside wireman, union apprentice.
> side cutters *( klein's ) 8 or 9 " offset, channeloks 420, ruler 6' or tape measure, one
> each medium size, flat, & phillip's, screwdrivers, 12" torpedo level, if your subject to live
> voltage a simple wiggie, hacksaw frame, hammer. tool pouch & belt. No reason for a
> beginning apprentice to furnish their personal power tools, are a multi-meter, those can come later.


Due to the fact that the OP asked his question in 2015 I figure he's a journeyman by now with a full complement of tools or he dropped out of the trade became a druggie and works as a house painter or sheetrocker.....


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Due to the fact that the OP asked his question in 2015 I figure he's a journeyman by now with a full complement of tools or he dropped out of the trade became a druggie and works as a house painter or sheetrocker.....


I hope he didn’t buy an Estwing. Opening paint cans with an Estwing is sacrilege.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

99cents said:


> I hope he didn’t buy an Estwing. Opening paint cans with an Estwing is sacrilege.


That’s one thing that you and MTW-PeterD had in common, a love for Estwings.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I hope he didn’t buy an Estwing. Opening paint cans with an Estwing is sacrilege.


Amen brother! Couldn't agree more.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

460 Delta said:


> That’s one thing that you and MTW-PeterD had in common, a love for Estwings.


Greatest hammers ever made. I have a full assortment of their hammers, axes, and sledges.

Only problem I've ever seen is when a drunk guy hit his fingers with the handle on a full swing....ooOOPS!


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Greatest hammers ever made. I have a full assortment of their hammers, axes, and sledges.
> 
> Only problem I've ever seen is when a drunk guy hit his fingers with the handle on a full swing....ooOOPS!


While I prefer a Plumb, I was merely pointing out that 99 and Peter have common ground to build a friendship on.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

460 Delta said:


> While I prefer a Plumb, I was merely pointing out that 99 and Peter have common ground to build a friendship on.


I have a Plumb but the fiberglas handle got splintery from getting knocked around.


----------



## Rob-Bryant (May 24, 2016)

late to the party, but Klein makes an apprentice tool kit at a special price. It's not even listed anywhere, but they give a special price for the kit for apprentices just starting out in the IBEW. There's not much profit built into it and I couldn't come close to this price without the kit, but it helps the kids out. We also sometimes sell to contractors who are nice enough to replace stolen tools to one of their better electricians.

When the kids come in for the kit, my father would always break their chops saying "These are the only tools you will need to start up" and hold up a pen and paper. then he'd say "Is that one sugar or two?" 😂


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

Late to the party as well but I'm sure newbies to the trade and site will eventually see this. A good basic set as noted. An important point is buying tools you need for your current job. There are lots of neat tools for our trade and at some you may have an impressive collection but as a newbie, get what you need and can use now.


----------



## Rob-Bryant (May 24, 2016)

This set includes the list they need to show up to the first day of class. If they don't have them, I think they may be turned away until they get them.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Greatest hammers ever made. I have a full assortment of their hammers, axes, and sledges.
> 
> Only problem I've ever seen is when a drunk guy hit his fingers with the handle on a full swing....ooOOPS!


I own 3... love those hammers!


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

That’s a great starter set except I H8 Klein channelocks and you need 2 sets.

That and you need to ditch that hammer and replace it with a Estwing...Day 1



Rob-Bryant said:


> late to the party, but Klein makes an apprentice tool kit at a special price. It's not even listed anywhere, but they give a special price for the kit for apprentices just starting out in the IBEW. There's not much profit built into it and I couldn't come close to this price without the kit, but it helps the kids out. We also sometimes sell to contractors who are nice enough to replace stolen tools to one of their better electricians.
> 
> When the kids come in for the kit, my father would always break their chops saying "These are the only tools you will need to start up" and hold up a pen and paper. then he'd say "Is that one sugar or two?" 😂
> 
> View attachment 154749


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Definitely depends on what your daily scope of work is.

2lb drilling hammer. I work in mostly mechanical rooms where everything is mounted to concrete. This hammer is the perfect size for 99% of the stuff I do. Not even sure if I have a claw hammer in the van anymore. So much easier to install wedge anchors, adjust/level out strut and equipment yet not too large for most stuff.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

This is a 2015 thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

Here's list i created from amazon of the tools Iprefer.......buy what you can afford right now.....you can always upgrade........your going to be a professional so you want to have good handtools.....some of my tools in my pouch are 30 years old. Craftsman Kobalt tools form lowes are a bit cheaper but are decent quality.


*Shopping Cart*
Deselect all items

Price



Knipex 09 02 240 SBA 9.5-Inch Ultra-High Leverage Lineman's Pliers
In Stock
_Free Shipping for Prime Members_ & FREE Returns
Gift options not available. Gift options not available.Learn more
Style: Comfort Grip
Qty: 0 (Delete) 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10+ Qty: 1 
$41.96



Stanley Hand Tools 33-116 3/4" X 16' PowerLock Professional Tape Measure
In Stock
_Free Shipping for Prime Members_ & FREE Returns
This is a gift This is a giftLearn more
Qty: 0 (Delete) 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10+ Qty: 1 
$15.95



Klein Tools 1001 Multi Tool, Wire Stripper, Wire Cutters, Crimper Tool for 8-22 AWG, Multi-Purpose Electrician Tool is 8.5-Inch Long
In Stock
_Free Shipping for Prime Members_ & FREE Returns
This is a gift This is a giftLearn more
Qty: 0 (Delete) 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10+ Qty: 1 
$24.83



Channellock 430 Tongue & Groove Pliers | 10" Straight Jaw Groove Joint Plier with Comfort Grips | 2" Jaw Capacity | Laser Heat-Treated 90° Teeth| Forged From High Carbon Steel | Made In USA,Black, Blue, Silver,10-Inch
In Stock
_Free Shipping for Prime Members_ & FREE Returns
This is a gift This is a giftLearn more
Size: 10-Inch
Qty: 0 (Delete) 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10+ Qty: 1 
$15.95



Klein Tools Slim-Jaw Adjustable Wrench, 6-Inch D86934
In Stock
_Free Shipping for Prime Members_ & FREE Returns
This is a gift This is a giftLearn more
Size: 6-Inch
Qty: 0 (Delete) 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10+ Qty: 1 
$31.99



Klein Tools D509-8 Adjustable Drive Wrench, Forged with Extra-Wide 8-Inch Jaw
In Stock
_Free Shipping for Prime Members_ & FREE Returns
This is a gift This is a giftLearn more
Qty: 0 (Delete) 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10+ Qty: 1 
$37.67



Klein Tools J203-8 Needle Nose Pliers with Cutter, Heavy Duty 8-Inch Journeyman
In Stock
_Free Shipping for Prime Members_ & FREE Returns
This is a gift This is a giftLearn more
Qty: 0 (Delete) 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10+ Qty: 1 
$36.54



Allen 56602G 22-Key SAE/Metric Magnetic Ball-Plus Hex Key Set
Only 11 left in stock - order soon.
_Free Shipping for Prime Members_ & FREE Returns
This is a gift This is a giftLearn more
Qty: 0 (Delete) 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10+ Qty: 1 
$32.84



Dewalt Retractable Utility Knife Retractable
In stock on March 24, 2021.
_Free Shipping for Prime Members_ & FREE Returns
This is a gift This is a giftLearn more
Qty: 0 (Delete) 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10+ Qty: 1 
$14.34



Ideal 45-415 Reflex Premium T-5 T-Stripper Wire Stripper, 10 to 18 AWG Solid
Usually ships within 1 to 2 months.
Prime FREE Delivery & FREE Returns
This is a gift This is a giftLearn more
Qty: 0 (Delete) 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10+ Qty: 1 
$17.17



Klein Tools 85105 Precision Screwdriver Set with (1) Phillips, (2) Keystone, and (1) Cabinet Tip, 4 Piece
In Stock
_Free Shipping for Prime Members_ & FREE Returns
This is a gift This is a giftLearn more
Qty: 0 (Delete) 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10+ Qty: 1 
$34.97



Klein Tools 647 Tool Set, Nut Drivers Sizes 3/16, 1/4, 5/16, 11/32, 3/8, 7/16, 1/2-Inch, Chrome-Plated 6-Inch Shafts, Cushion Grip, 7-Piece
In Stock
_Free Shipping for Prime Members_ & FREE Returns
This is a gift This is a giftLearn more
Style: Non-Magnetic
Size: 7-Piece
Qty: 0 (Delete) 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10+ Qty: 1 
$56.10



Klein Tools 603-10 Screwdriver Phillips #2, Non Magnetic Screwdriver with 10-Inch Round Shank, Cushion Grip
In Stock
_Free Shipping for Prime Members_ & FREE Returns
This is a gift This is a giftLearn more
Qty: 0 (Delete) 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10+ Qty: 1 
$10.12



Klein Tools K34 1/4-Inch Slotted Screw-Holding Screwdriver, 7-3/4-Inch Length, Red
In Stock
_Free Shipping for Prime Members_ & FREE Returns
This is a gift This is a giftLearn more
Size: 4-Inch
Style: Slotted
Qty: 0 (Delete) 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10+ Qty: 1 
$8.55



Klein Tools 32293 Insulated Screwdriver, 2-in-1 Screwdriver Set with Flip Blade, #2 Phillips and1/4-Inch Slotted Tips, Double-Ended Blades
In Stock
_Free Shipping for Prime Members_ & FREE Returns
This is a gift This is a giftLearn more
Style: 2-in-1
Qty: 0 (Delete) 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10+ Qty: 1 
$19.97



KNIPEX 74 22 200 Comfort Grip High Leverage Angled Diagonal Cutter, 8-Inch, Angled, Comfort Grip
In Stock
_Free Shipping for Prime Members_ & FREE Returns
Gift options not available. Gift options not available.Learn more
Style: 8-Inch, Angled, Comfort Grip
Qty: 0 (Delete) 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10+ Qty: 1 
$38.15



Klein Tools 32559 Multi-bit Screwdriver / Nut Driver, Extended Reach 6-in-1 Tool with Nut Driver, Phillips and Slotted Bits
In Stock
_Free Shipping for Prime Members_ & FREE Returns
This is a gift This is a giftLearn more
Qty: 0 (Delete) 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10+ Qty: 1 
$13.52



Southwire Tools RS-101A Seatek Roto-Split Super BX Cable Armor Stripper
In Stock
Shipped from: ES Supply Pro


Gift options not available. Gift options not available.Learn more
Qty: 0 (Delete) 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10+ Qty: 1 
$40.92
Subtotal (18 items): $491.54


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> That’s a great starter set except I H8 Klein channelocks and you need 2 sets.
> 
> That and you need to ditch that hammer and replace it with a Estwing...Day 1


There have been several versions of Klein channellock pliers and I like the ones I have now (just like the ones in the pic).

I also carry a set of Knipex that fit in tight places much better.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MotoGP1199 said:


> View attachment 154765
> 
> 
> Definitely depends on what your daily scope of work is.
> ...


One of my favs for sure, use it often in those same circumstances but I do carry an engineer's hammer (40 oz) and use it more often.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Greatest hammers ever made. I have a full assortment of their hammers, axes, and sledges.
> 
> Only problem I've ever seen is when a drunk guy hit his fingers with the handle on a full swing....ooOOPS!


I wasn't drunk and I did it twice, in a row..
My wife saw the whole thing. 
My hand didn't hurt as much as my nuts and toes.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> I wasn't drunk and I did it twice, in a row..
> My wife saw the whole thing.
> My hand didn't hurt as much as my nuts and toes.


The guy I saw obviously broke two fingers badly.

How did you hit yours twice?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The guy I saw obviously broke two fingers badly.
> 
> How did you hit yours twice?


I was framing my deck and was in the zone of driving them nails home.
Smacked it right behind the thumb and I guess my brain didn't believe I had really done it,,,,
So I followed up with a second strike.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> I was framing my deck and was in the zone of driving them nails home.
> Smacked it right behind the thumb and I guess my brain didn't believe I had really done it,,,,
> So I followed up with a second strike.


Wow, you're lucky! That could have been really bad.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> There have been several versions of Klein channellock pliers and I like the ones I have now (just like the ones in the pic).
> 
> I also carry a set of Knipex that fit in tight places much better.



The ones I have now have narrow jaws and they slip off when I'm working fast... lots of compression fittings in a run


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> The ones I have now have narrow jaws and they slip off when I'm working fast... lots of compression fittings in a run


Damn, the ones I have are very much like Channellock made them for Klein, very similar.


----------



## Rob-Bryant (May 24, 2016)

five.five-six said:


> That’s a great starter set except I H8 Klein channelocks and you need 2 sets.
> 
> That and you need to ditch that hammer and replace it with a Estwing...Day 1


Totally agree, we used to make up the kit ourselves years ago. We would take the necessary tools list and make it up from our open stock mixing brands, including real ChannelLocks. Then someone at Klein saw what we were doing, they made up their own kit and went to the Local and gave them this pretty flier. We couldn't come close to this pricing if we pieced it out, so this is what they get until they learn how to use them, then they can upgrade.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Rob-Bryant said:


> Totally agree, we used to make up the kit ourselves years ago. We would take the necessary tools list and make it up from our open stock mixing brands, including real ChannelLocks. Then someone at Klein saw what we were doing, they made up their own kit and went to the Local and gave them this pretty flier. We couldn't come close to this pricing if we pieced it out, so this is what they get *until they learn how to use them*, then they can upgrade.



I got my tools *as* I learned how to use them.


----------



## Rob-Bryant (May 24, 2016)

five.five-six said:


> I got my tools *as* I learned how to use them.


As it should be, but Local 3 here in NY requires them to show up to first day of class with everything on this list. They need to show up "ready to work" at whichever contractor they get sent to.


----------



## gool01 (Apr 6, 2021)

KLEIN TOOLS is the Best!


----------

